

Windows Substitutes Helvetica for Arial - mendelk
http://snook.ca/archives/html_and_css/windows-subs-helvetica-arial

======
sp332
For the curious, here's the list from Win8. I didn't change any of this
manually, but it might have been modified when I installed Office.
[https://imgur.com/NotHd9E](https://imgur.com/NotHd9E) Here's one from Windows
10 Preview [https://imgur.com/cu4soKs](https://imgur.com/cu4soKs) It's a lot
shorter, maybe because I don't have Office installed.

------
rnhmjoj
Never replace Helvetica with Arial:
[http://hipsterhitler.com/typewriter](http://hipsterhitler.com/typewriter)

